# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  How long would it take to learn german?

## Chad44

How long would it take to learn german if you study very often

----------


## Kamion

Kind of individual, don

----------


## Pravit

Please tell us how "often" often is, and how you will be studying it - by yourself, with a class, tutor, or something else? Besides that, it also depends on what you're aiming for. Do you want to be able to carry basic conversations, read books, be completely fluent, or something else? 
At any rate, it will take at least a couple years, so you should be serious about it if you begin learning.

----------


## Dogboy182

my german teacher said to be pretty fluent, it takes about 4-5 years of books/classes (which is a college education) or, about 1 year living in germany... which, i assume is probly the same for all languages.

----------


## Joel

Well our school offers german 1-4.  But our classes are 85 minutes each, 4 classes a day, half a year each.  So you should be at least semi-fluent within 2 years here.

----------


## Pathfinder

Yes, I've been studying German for 2 years at my school. I'm not perfect, but I know quite a bit, and I can speak a bit. I know that because I tested my German in Austria.  :P I realised that I made several mistakes, but I've learned to correct my mistakes.  
German should take you at least 2 years to get a good grasp of. If you have a great will to learn the language, then study vocabulary often. That will get you far.   ::

----------


## Pravit

German is a good language for English-speakers to learn. They are both Germanic languages, and there are many cognates. And the languages both work fairly similar to each other.

----------


## Tate

Ich ziehe mir das hemd aus, weil mir ist heiss!   :P

----------


## cm23

My girlfriend learned German at a Russian college for about 2 years and now she lives here for three years. And I would say she

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

I've studied German for about 2 years and I'm pretty close to fluent (I think). I use it everyday for several things and no one seems to complain or correct me anymore.

----------


## uno

[quote=cm23]My girlfriend learned German at a Russian college for about 2 years and now she lives here for three years. And I would say she

----------


## Darobat

> how-to-learn-any-language.com[/url]]If you study an hour a day, you should be able to conduct basic conversations and read with a dictionary after 12 months. Fluency should be possible within 18 to 30 months.

----------

